# Wirklich gute 3D Filme mit Super Popout Effekten?



## NeymarTorres (27. Januar 2016)

Hallo erstmal  

Das Genre ist mir völlig egal, aber als großer 3D Freak suche ich (aktuelle sowie ältere) Filme die wirklich tolle Popout Effekte haben, und damit meine ich nicht wie bei *Weltnaturerbe Panama* Irgendwelche Äste die etwas aus dem Monitor ragen sondern wirklich *Popouts* wie sie bei *Sammys Abenteuer 1 & 2* vorkommen oder in der Dokumentation *Faszination Korallenriffe 3D* oder in *Die Reise zur Geheimnisvollen Insel 3D* (Die Biene wo Meterweit aus dem Monitor kommt, oder war es ein Glühwürmchen? Ich weiß nicht mehr richtig) und das Schwert das auf einem Zufliegt direkt ins Auge des Betrachters.

Kennt Ihr welche. Hier die Filme mit mehr oder weniger Popouts die ich bereits kenne.

Sammys Abenteuer 1 & 2
Die Reise zur Geheimnisvollen Insel 3D
Ich einfach Unverbesserlich 2 3D
Harold & Kumar 3D
Lichtmond 3D
African Safari 3D
Dino Planet 3D (Hier gibt es ein Hervorragenden Popout mit einer Saurier Schnauze die Meterweit aus dem Monitor ragt).
Flying Monsters 3D

Final Destination fand ich da eher Enttäuschend was die Effekte betrifft genauso wie einige andere 3D Filme.

Was ich suche sind wirkliche Popouts wie in der *Haribo Werbung* oder *Sammys Abenteuer* es muss nicht der ganze Film aus Popouts bestehen, aber einige sollten schon drin sein und dann nicht so *minimale Popouts wo mal eine Hand leicht aus dem Monitor kommt, sondern schon weit aus dem Monitor ragende Popouts.

Danke.


----------



## MfDoom (27. Januar 2016)

Avatar war im Kino ziemlich gut


----------



## NeymarTorres (27. Januar 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Avatar war im Kino ziemlich gut



Im Kino mag sein auf Bluray weniger. Fand Ihn Langweilig nur Tiefe wird irgendwann im Film zu dumm und man verliert den Effekt aus den Augen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2016)

Es gibt nur einen guten 3D Film und das ist Avatar.
Der Rest ist konventierter Schrott. Taugt nichts.


----------

